# My first 1911, a Sig C3



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello to all. My wife surprised me this weekend with a new Sig 1911 C3. I hope to pick it up mid-week and post pics. I have 2 other Sigs and love them, but I have never owned a 1911. I had narrowed my choice down to two pistols, a Kimber 1911 or the Sig C3. I finally found a dealer close enough to go and see and handle it. If this pistol shoots half as good as it looks I will be blown away. I know I will have many questions and I hope you Sig veterans can help me. Thanks, KC.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Ken having good luck with your sig? I love my c-3! I just got a second one with the night sights and the crimsom lazer grips from the factory. Sig is really got some great stuff out there! I wonder why there ise'nt a bigger following?


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Not sure if you two saw my post, but I have been thinking about getting a C3 as a flagship firearm for my Sig collection. Ken, which other Sig models do you have? Any P220's ... how do they compare to each other? I'm stuck between a P220 Elite Dark or a C3.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

E46SC3 I had a 220 that my friend could'nt live without. It was a special opps limited edition very nice but I really love the c-3. I have the 2022 that feels close to the 220 so if i'm feeling like I miss the 220. I have to shoot the c-3 with the CT see how close it is from the get go. I got one of them POW-MIA 1911 too I don't think i'm gonna shoot it. I'm gonna give it to my son. He just finished boot camp in Lackland TX (air force) I was thinking of the reverse two tone as my next gun. Though that new s&w 1911 E is looking pretty hot! have to look close and see whats better. I don't think your going to go wrong with the 220 or the c-3. For me the classic look and feel of a 1911 can't be beat. Good luck!


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Tom, yeah I'm leaning towards the C3 ... That's such a sweet looking firearm. In fact, I think I'm gonna make up my P238 two tone to look like mini C3 but buying some Sig rosewood grips.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

How Do you like that P238? I was looking at one but darn there such a hot item right now that the prices are up there. I did some looking and for myself I'm staying with the sig's as far as any other 1911.(or any gun for that matter) I talked to sig today (got right through no wait time!) and man what nice people, they really listen and know there guns! I asked a lot of questions and felt bad keeping him on the line. I was told all sig owners are valued customers and call with all questions! And sent me a missing manual for my pow-mia 1911 Too! Oh on the other hand kimber had all there voiceboxes filled no live person to talk to! as they were also a choice. Thanks kimber you made up my mind.


----------



## rwsnc (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello.... New to this forum. Just picked up a Sig C3 Plus a few weeks ago. Like many other reviewers, I think this is a fantastic handgun. I had a few FTF's in the beginning, contacted Sig and was emailed a label to send the mags back. Received my new mags and everything has been running flawlessly ever since. I noticed an ever so slight "creep" and am considering having Bill Springfield do a little trigger job, but the more I shoot it, the less creep I seem to be having, so I'll wait and see. This thing is accurate (more accurate than I am). I carry it in either a Crossbreed or UBG holster IWB holster on a Beltman belt, and find it extremely comfortable. This is one of the most accurate "out of the box" guns that I own. As far as I'm concerned, you've made a great choice.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

rwsnc as my online name goes I love my sigs,and always will But today I got my new Dan wesson Heritage WOW now i'm thinking how much better is out there. But I still trust my c-3 as them tight guns do have there quirks. good luck and thanks for the tip on the holsters.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

tom1911sigfreak said:


> How Do you like that P238? I was looking at one but darn there such a hot item right now that the prices are up there. I did some looking and for myself I'm staying with the sig's as far as any other 1911.(or any gun for that matter) I talked to sig today (got right through no wait time!) and man what nice people, they really listen and know there guns! I asked a lot of questions and felt bad keeping him on the line. I was told all sig owners are valued customers and call with all questions! And sent me a missing manual for my pow-mia 1911 Too! Oh on the other hand kimber had all there voiceboxes filled no live person to talk to! as they were also a choice. Thanks kimber you made up my mind.


Tom, I haven't shot it yet ... (still on  backorder) so yes, they are a hot item. Congrats on your new Dan Wesson!


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

wow yea the c-3's are getting really popular. I got my last one with the ct grips, night sights and magwell mag from nothern firearms on gunbroker for $849 free shipping. 2 days later they jumped to $869. Thanks The Dan is very nice amazing trigger super straight shooter. Had a few slide lock-ups at first but have 150 more rounds through her and is running good. Let me know how your c-3 works out when you get it! have you looked at any holsters? I'm gonna call kirtpatrick they have some nice lookin holsters for fair prices. I'll let you know.


----------



## gadio4533 (Oct 20, 2011)

*C3 works for me*

I've had my C3 plus for a few weeks now and absolutely love it. It is amazingly accurate and eats everything I feed it. About 600 rods through it with 0 problems. Trigger is crisp with no creep or surprises (probably breaks at 4 1/2 lbs or so). At 29 oz it is really easy to carry. I highly recommend one!


----------



## rwsnc (Jun 9, 2008)

I had an "ever so slight" amount of creep in my trigger. Being anal retentive, I sent it to Bill Springfield for a little fine tuning. It's been back for about 2 weeks and it is flawless. The magazines were traded off/replaced by Sig and I couldn't be happier.

Guess I was on a roll because I decided to get rid of my H&K P2000SK. Never really liked the way I had to grip it lower than I preferred, to keep from riding the slide release which prevented the slide from staying open after the last round was ejected. Been reading so much about the Springfield Armory EMP in .40SW that I just had to have it so I traded the H&K. As much as I loved the Sig, this was even better. Came with a holster, magazine holder and 3 Mec-Gar magazines. Took it to the range a couple days ago, ran 200 rounds through it without a flaw and the trigger is "creepless" out of the box. 

Hope this ends my buying spree for a while. This stuff is getting expensive.


----------



## heritageguy2005 (Mar 3, 2015)

tom1911sigfreak said:


> How Do you like that P238? I was looking at one but darn there such a hot item right now that the prices are up there. I did some looking and for myself I'm staying with the sig's as far as any other 1911.(or any gun for that matter) I talked to sig today (got right through no wait time!) and man what nice people, they really listen and know there guns! I asked a lot of questions and felt bad keeping him on the line. I was told all sig owners are valued customers and call with all questions! And sent me a missing manual for my pow-mia 1911 Too! Oh on the other hand kimber had all there voiceboxes filled no live person to talk to! as they were also a choice. Thanks kimber you made up my mind.


I recently bought the C 3 and also a p238 and they both work great and both are very accurate right out of the box! I was originally going for the 226 or 229 but I found the grips to be a little large and bulky for my hands. I had them pull the C 3 out and I just fell in love with it! Beautiful gun with an amazing feel and balance. The thinner design fits me much better and I'm sure it will carry great with the right holster. I mainly carry the 238. It's a great little package. Very accurate and easy to conceal without much weight. You barely even know it's there. Both of these pistols are excellent! The only thing I would caution is if you have large hands you may not be comfortable with the 238. Maybe check out the 938. It's a little bigger than the 238 but still a nice small carry piece.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Last post in thread is from 2012, lol. 

Also, welcome to the forum!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow - the Lazarus Effect visits the Forum.


----------

